# Coming off mycrogynon 30



## sparklet88 (Jan 22, 2015)

On the 10th of January  2014 I took my last pill with the aim of starting starting  a family with my husband.  It has now been a year without  any  form of regular  cycle  being established,  often going 50-60 days between  spotting but never having  a  proper  bleed. However , my hormones are going crazy! !! I am convinced I'm pregnant! But I'm not apparently  cause i keep getting  negative  tests yet i have every pregnancy  symptom imaginable. It is really  messing  with me head.  My GP has refereed me to gyne , but it is  going to be  weeks before I  get an appointment.  Does anyone  have any suggestions on how to  deal with it?  Its got so bad that i have now been signed off  work.  I just cant cope feeling  like this anymore.


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi  Sparklet88 

Didn't want to read and run. Although I will probably be no use to you hun.  Sorry you find yourself so stressed.
I would request a blood test to check for pregnancy. Did you have regular periods before taking the pill? I came off microgynon but after a couple of months my cycle was every month although varyies from 28 to 34.

Hope you get some help from others xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Loads of hugs  

Sadly Mother Nature is a bit of a witch and pregnancy symptoms are just a bodies reaction to certain hormones being at certain levels. This can make PMT symptoms feel the same as pregnancy symptoms, and this in turn just adds more pressure and stress.

Some hormones imbalances (which can be temporary after the pill for a lot longer than people sometimes expect) can cause your hormones to be out of whack. Try not to worry about it (easy to say, I know it's much harder to actually do) and wait to see what the consultant has to say. Although if they haven't already your GP should do a few basic blood tests on you, for which they should get the results pretty quickly.

Hope you get an answer soon and that things improve xxx


----------



## sparklet88 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks  folks. 

I have had day 21 progesterone  tests but both were low and my gp wont do a blood pregnancy  test because  he swears by home tests even tho it might ease my mind a bit. Im now on day 88 since  my last bleed which has been the longest gap yet. I was regular  before the pill ...... just very  confused


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah honey, it's incredibly stressful  

I think we spend all these years dreading our period, worrying we might get accidentally pregnant, and then when we start TTC it kind of spins on it's head. 

I have pcos that I didn't have diagnosed until I was 28 and had been on the pill/depo for years so although I always thought I had a regular cycle I didn't, I was just on the pill and had forgotten about the pre-pill irregular cycles I had. Then when we started TTC and I was having cycles that last over 100 days, or 14 days, or 60 days (there really was no pattern) I found it really hard. 

I'm not saying you have pcos by the way! Just trying to reassure you that you aren't alone  

Maybe take a trip to a Health Food shop, or Holland and Barratt, and have a look at something like Agnus Castus, Evening Primrose Oil, and Black Coash (etc) as they can all help your hormones regulate: but ideally should be stopped when you ovulate. Sometimes they think the body just forgets how to regulate itself after the pill and needs a little helping hand. The Dr could give you provera or norethisterone to give you bleed. You could also start temping to help you track what your cycle is doing - I found the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility really useful in helping me understand my body a bit more.

Good luck honey xxx


----------



## sparklet88 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks.  Its great to be finally talking to  someone who  understands. 
Hope everything goes well  for you  x


----------



## sadCat (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi sparklet,

I'm sorry to hear that you've been having a rough time. I'm probably not of much help either but I did take microgynon for a month way back in 2010 because I wanted to delay my AF. I remember those pills made me cranky, put on weight and my boobs grew bigger (a bonus I guess). After I came off microgynon I was pretty much back to normal except that my cycle shifted by a week. But now I've got trouble conceiving, so....  

Anyway, get well soon x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

I was on the pill for 8 years and when I stopped taking it I didn't have a period for nearly a year. Went to the Dr who arranged a scan as they thought I had PCOS which came back negative and shortly after this my periods came back. I can now book a holiday by my periods they are that regular, hope this helps a little. 

x


----------



## Manda07 (Jan 25, 2015)

Mycrogynon is evil    From reading what i have since coming off it, i'm convinced its what messed with my cycles so much. 
We really should know better than to take something for years which stops our natural cycles then expect them to work normally when we stop...but we just follow advice of doctors...which in this case i believe to definitely be WRONG!

But sorry hun, ranting about the pill isn't going to do you any good...i just want to empathise i've been through the same thing.  It took me almost a year to regulate my cycles after coming off the pill.  I credit Reflexology (i go to a lady who does Reproductive Reflexology so you might to check if there's anyone in your area)  Within just a few months of having it I went from 40+ day cycles to perfect 28 day cycles.

Good luck!


----------

